# FSA Energy Compact Kurbel 170 mm 50-34 inkl. lnnenlager



## Hans (20. Dezember 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190481779939&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

